# RIP Stacy Westfall's mare Whizrds Baby Doll *Roxy*



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

So sad, they were such an amazing team!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

just o f their amazing rides the trust and love is so obvious..


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes they were an amazing team, they took my breath away just watching them.. Poor Stacy.. :'(


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

this still kills me! so sad!


----------

